# VFW Day



## IKE (Sep 29, 2017)

Today is "National Veterans of Foreign Wars Day".

I'd like to thank Admin for starting this new 'Military Veterans Forum'.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

IKE said:


> Today is "National Veterans of Foreign Wars Day".
> 
> I'd like to thank Admin for starting this new 'Military Veterans Forum'.



I have never ever heard of national VFW day....well, Happy VFW day!   


Military Veterans Forum   cool, let me go look!


----------

